# looking for russian blue baby rat



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

looking for a cute russian blue to add to my family of two top eared females. No pine bedding, no toxic food, no nasty dried pet food, all homemade specially designed for domesticated rats. Cage can comfortable fit 5 rats, only three will be in there, all levels covered in towel to decrease risk of bumblefoot.

The baby will be fixed when the time comes, preferably female. location London Ontario, Canada


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RatsR4Life said:


> looking for a cute russian blue to add to my family of two top eared females. No pine bedding, no toxic food, no nasty dried pet food, all homemade specially designed for domesticated rats. Cage can comfortable fit 5 rats, only three will be in there, all levels covered in towel to decrease risk of bumblefoot.
> 
> The baby will be fixed when the time comes, preferably female. location London Ontario, Canada


You need to join/post on the Rat Shack (most likely to find your RB baby there) and possibly Goosemoose as well. Rat forum is mostly US and International members.

Russian blues are definitely in rescues in Ontario now.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Rat shack? alright thanks, ya i see that most posts are from people in the US, i dont want to get a rat from the petstore, and its getting difficult to find a 'pet' rat and not feeders....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RatsR4Life said:


> Rat shack? alright thanks, ya i see that most posts are from people in the US, i dont want to get a rat from the petstore, and its getting difficult to find a 'pet' rat and not feeders....


I now have 3 russian blue girls, 2 american blue girls and an american blue banded boy...all thru rescue/rehoming situations...Blues are in Ontario, I live in Toronto. There is also a rescue in London, ON...I know her well


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

oh really? is there any possible way to contact her? i would rather rescue than get one from people who are mass breeding for the sake of breeding.


----------

